# I was told No Tipping with Uber.



## dlmangum (Nov 2, 2015)

I was told on day One, you cannot accept tips. I've been Ubering for 2 months, off and on, and have refused tips because of this. I started in Tacoma, WA but recently transferred to the Seattle area. So, are tips Okie Dokie in Seattle/Uber?


----------



## Backdash (Jan 28, 2015)

Who told you that you cannot accept tips?


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

> So, are tips Okie Dokie in Seattle/Uber?


Don't know, but personally I forbid you from picking up anyone wearing brown shoes. Or a hat.


----------



## Agent99 (Nov 4, 2015)

For Pete's sake, you shouldn't solicit tips but that doesn't mean you shouldn't accept tips which are offered freely. When you refuse tips which are freely offered, you help convince the passengers (by embarrassing them) not to ever offer a tip again to the next driver who deserves it.


----------



## CantThrowCantCatch (Sep 17, 2015)

In the training video it says politely decline when they offer to tip you, then take it if they insist. Lol.


----------



## itsablackmarket (May 12, 2015)

They just need to have as many reasons as the can to deactivate you. Because Uber is a great company like that, with their North Korean fear based style of rule.


----------



## uberparadise (Aug 2, 2015)

itsablackmarket said:


> They just need to have as many reasons as the can to deactivate you. Because Uber is a great company like that, with their North Korean fear based style of rule.





dlmangum said:


> I was told on day One, you cannot accept tips. I've been Ubering for 2 months, off and on, and have refused tips because of this. I started in Tacoma, WA but recently transferred to the Seattle area. So, are tips Okie Dokie in Seattle/Uber?


WOW not taking an offered tip, is like finding $20 on the street and saying "I am sure someone else deserves it more than me". You deserve tips it's just the human thing to do!


----------



## LAuberX (Jun 3, 2014)

If somebody offers you a tip, accept it and say: "thank you very much, I appreciate it"

No further discussion as you slip it into your pocket.

simple.


----------



## HansGr.Uber (Jun 30, 2015)

Uber makes your life hard enough without denying you the chance to enjoy a reward for great service. 

That being said, please forward all tips to HansGr.Uber for "tip processing."


----------



## SmoothMiamidrive (Nov 6, 2015)

A rider said to me , yay i don't gotta tip with uber!


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

SmoothMiamidrive said:


> A rider said to me , yay i don't gotta tip with uber!


When they say that I point out they NEVER HAVE to tip. ANYWHERE.


----------



## Tommy Tours (Sep 19, 2014)

Well I'm on record run, no tips from Uber passengers for 1 month LOL. Also driving for Lyft also I've received 8-12 bucks a week in tips.
Losing 30% in fair reductions in the 17 months of driving if only a lousy dollar a trip I would be happy. My favorite line is can you stop here I'll take care of you, get to stop adios. I don't have a bad rating


----------



## Agent99 (Nov 4, 2015)

Yeah, I have had the same thing happen. Riders who say they will tip for your doing something extra, conveniently forget that after the ride is done.

One time I realized that five people had entered the car. I was already driving so it was awkward to kick them out. The account holder said he would tip me because of it. We were stuck in traffic during a surge and barely moving. After driving just one block, the man decides to end the trip because he figures that walking is faster and cheaper. I was astonished. He didn't tip me but one of his friends realized how ridiculous the situation was and handed me a $10 dollar bill.


----------



## berserk42 (Apr 24, 2015)

dlmangum said:


> I was told on day One, you cannot accept tips. I've been Ubering for 2 months, off and on, and have refused tips because of this. I started in Tacoma, WA but recently transferred to the Seattle area. So, are tips Okie Dokie in Seattle/Uber?


Don't refuse tips ever. You were not told you cannot accept tips. You were told to play the Chinese game of politely declining all gifts at first. Screw that. Just take it and move on. You deserve it.


----------



## Agent99 (Nov 4, 2015)

I realize it is redundant, but the info below is worth repeating for new drivers who keep on making the same old mistakes which hurt themselves and other drivers.

There is nothing in the 21 page driver partner agreement saying you cannot accept tips or that you have to do the dance of first refusing a tip before accepting it. Any Uber guidance to drivers on this amounts to "suggestions".

For Pete's sake, you shouldn't solicit tips but that doesn't mean you shouldn't accept tips which are freely offered. When you refuse tips which are freely offered, you help convince the passengers (by embarrassing them) not to ever offer a tip again to the next driver who deserves it.


----------



## DexNex (Apr 18, 2015)

Got a $100 tip just the other day. That bill went into my pocket so fast.


----------



## UberXking (Oct 14, 2014)

DexNex said:


> Got a $100 tip just the other day. That bill went into my pocket so fast.


Not going to let you drop the mike.
You should all solicit tips professionally. Bust your ass and go above and beyond informing pax about what's going on with fare cuts, too many drivers ect. Hopefully they'll ask you how do you do it and you tell them Tips are great. Without the considerate Uber riders who really love the service I'd have to quit. Good thing most say the would gladly pay more. Uber really rocks


----------



## Charlie_Hustle206 (Dec 26, 2015)

berserk42 said:


> Don't refuse tips ever. You were not told you cannot accept tips. You were told to play the Chinese game of politely declining all gifts at first. Screw that. Just take it and move on. You deserve it.


I bet TK takes tips


----------



## berserk42 (Apr 24, 2015)

Charlie_Hustle206 said:


> I bet TK takes tips


Oh he takes more than just the tip...


----------



## uberpvd15 (Dec 28, 2015)

I received a $90 tip last week on a $8 fare.


----------



## Choochie (Jan 4, 2015)

uberpvd15 said:


> I received a $90 tip last week on a $8 fare.


That's an odd number. Do you think they didn't realize they gave you a $100 - thought it was a $20 and asked for ten back?


----------



## uberpvd15 (Dec 28, 2015)

Choochie said:


> That's an odd number. Do you think they didn't realize they gave you a $100 - thought it was a $20 and asked for ten back?


I can't speculate on what she intended, whether to give me the whole $90 or something else. I do know that she entered the wrong address initially into the app, so when we pulled up there and her actual destination was on the opposite side of the city, maybe she felt especially bad. Although her pick-up location was at a restaurant/bar and I could tell she had been drinking, we carried on a conversation the entire time, as she shared a story about a previous Uber ride that didn't go well. When we finally arrived at her destination, she gave me a $20 and then after fumbling in her purse for about 20 seconds, she handed me another $20 and a $50. I didn't question it, as a server never questions the tip you give them, so why should I? I just accepted it, very gladly I might add and we ended the ride as normally as any other.


----------



## Choochie (Jan 4, 2015)

uberpvd15 said:


> I can't speculate on what she intended, whether to give me the whole $90 or something else. I do know that she entered the wrong address initially into the app, so when we pulled up there and her actual destination was on the opposite side of the city, maybe she felt especially bad. Although her pick-up location was at a restaurant/bar and I could tell she had been drinking, we carried on a conversation the entire time, as she shared a story about a previous Uber ride that didn't go well. When we finally arrived at her destination, she gave me a $20 and then after fumbling in her purse for about 20 seconds, she handed me another $20 and a $50. I didn't question it, as a server never questions the tip you give them, so why should I? I just accepted it, very gladly I might add and we ended the ride as normally as any other.


I was just making a stab it. Oh, so that is how it went down. Well she paid for the ride and obviously you really didn't do it for free. She must have had a lot on her mind since she made an address error too. Nice!


----------



## uberwerx (Dec 7, 2015)

I take tips, but I also like the part where Uber doesn't want us to solicit tips like those lousy cabbies do. If they had a tipping part of the app then the IRS would start automatically figuring out our tips and adding that to the fairs we get, just like food servers are required to declare tips and IRS figures your tip rate for you. I ain't declaring nothin. Let's keep this off Big Brothers radar.


----------



## There’s no need to tip (Dec 19, 2015)

Backdash said:


> Who told you that you cannot accept tips?


Wasn't me, I swear!


----------



## Transporter33 (Jan 2, 2016)

CantThrowCantCatch said:


> In the training video it says politely decline when they offer to tip you, then take it if they insist. Lol.


Lol uber can kiss my ass I am taking all the tips I am offered without even thinking twise... We are partners right? And I don't see in my earning anywhere it says "tip" like they want our costumers to believe that tips are included...


dlmangum said:


> I was told on day One, you cannot accept tips. I've been Ubering for 2 months, off and on, and have refused tips because of this. I started in Tacoma, WA but recently transferred to the Seattle area. So, are tips Okie Dokie in Seattle/Uber?


ol


----------



## HansGr.Uber (Jun 30, 2015)

uberwerx said:


> I take tips, but I also like the part where Uber doesn't want us to solicit tips like those lousy cabbies do. If they had a tipping part of the app then the IRS would start automatically figuring out our tips and adding that to the fairs we get, just like food servers are required to declare tips and IRS figures your tip rate for you. I ain't declaring nothin. Let's keep this off Big Brothers radar.


Super valid point. Soliciting tips is a nightmare for both parties involved, and it generally just undermines the entire idea of the incentive-based reward system that tipping is SUPPOSED to be.

But take your damn tips when they're offered.


----------



## MrsUberJax (Sep 2, 2014)

https://uberpeople.net/threads/the-official-driver-tag-program-tag-youre-it.11008/

TAG, YOU'RE IT.


----------



## HotRodriguez75 (Oct 16, 2015)

If a tip is offered to me, I always say, Uber requires you to beg me to accept the tip, but I don't require that. I grab the money and sincerely say thank you, tips are not required but definitely appreciated at these low rates.

I had $132 in tips last week and usually average around $50 weekly. Tips happen during the day, weekends, and usually middle-aged couples.


----------

